# Misunderstood Lyrics-Creedence Clearwater Revival



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Jahan - that made my day! That is awesome!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

8) :rotfl:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

That is pretty good. :lol:


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

very funny.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

What do you mean, I thought those were the lyrics . :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

fantastic. I always wondered what the hell fogerty was saying. I love that song even more now.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks, man. Not too often I get to laugh out loud! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -BaHa!-


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That was super cool, thanks. :lol:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

At least it wasn't " There's a bathroom on the right "


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

great song and video.


----------



## justcantstop (Sep 11, 2007)

bowgy said:


> 8) :rotfl:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Not to high jack this, well actually, to totally high jack this, let me recommend that you go back to that video, up and to the right there is a Tyra Banks video. Just watch it. Maybe the best thing I have ever seen.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Not to high jack this, well actually, to totally high jack this, let me recommend that you go back to that video, up and to the right there is a Tyra Banks video. Just watch it. Maybe the best thing I have ever seen.


Way to steal my thunder! :twisted: I was going to post that video today in the gut pile. :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Not to high jack this, well actually, to totally high jack this, let me recommend that you go back to that video, up and to the right there is a Tyra Banks video. Just watch it. Maybe the best thing I have ever seen.


Excellent work. I didn't notice that the first go around. That's a big gal, ugly a sin, but I bet one hell of a cook.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Not to steal Idoitwithabows thunder, but scrowl left and watch women drivers, its even better. 

Jahan thank you.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Not to steal Idoitwithabows thunder, but scrowl left and watch women drivers, its even better.
> 
> Jahan thank you.


Or better yet just look a little farther down in the humor forum and watch it there! Fixed you son of a gun, I am mad at you now. :evil: :wink:  I don't know if people want to be browsing around in my photobucket, it is a little more than a PG-13 rating.  8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

jahan said:


> I don't know if people want to be browsing around in my photobucket, it is a little more than a PG-13 rating.


Why does it do that? Is there a way to post movies without this happening. I'll post some too, and not want everyone to see my other ones until later.


----------

